# planted 15 gallon :) and my krib



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

sorry for the low quality of these pics, my camera broke so i'm taking them with my macbook iSight camera.

















can anyone ID that tall, grasslike plant next to the crypt forest?

















say hi to milo! isn't he pretty?

tank specs: 
-15 gallons
-aquaclear HOB running with sponge, floss, and biomax
-temp: 80 degrees
-co2: pressurized, 20 oz paintball canister
-lighting: 55 watts compact flourescent, 8000k
-ferts: dry K2SO4, KNO3, KH2PO4, flourish, occasional flourish excel
-plants: cryptocoryne wendtii & willisi, ludwigia repens, bacopa, rotala indica, java fern, 1 lone baby anubias barteri.
-inhabitants: see sig


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

bumping cos i'm proud of my hard work and would like some feedback


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2008)

Nice...I like it alot...I espacially like the little cave thingy


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

yeah i like that too! really simple, haha, i just bought some of those polished river rocks at petco and wedged them into the substrate, then i balanced the one rock on top. milo likes to lurk in there a lot.


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

Thats a beautiful krib aare you getting a female for him?


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

nah, i'm just keeping him solo. the tank is a little small for a breeding pair of kribs plus other inhabitants, i don't think it would work out. plus, i have nowhere to put the fry


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

Looks really good! If I wasn't so lazy I would do a planted tank. hehe


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

You dont have to have a breeding pair of kribs as long as theres no caves or places for them to spawn they wont breed.


----------



## oliesminis (May 7, 2007)

nice tank, and your krib is beautiful


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

but i like my rock cave, and plus, i think having 2 kribs in a 15 gallon is pushing it, sizewise.


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

Hahaha i took some pics of my snake tank with my macbook recently- Its hard to do!

Nice tank!


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

Your plants are truly spectacular. They make me want to try live plants again.


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2008)

This thread's a bit old...but...

Look at all that fish food! I like your tank  Could that grassy plant be some sort of sag or val? I have no idea...


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

Thank you, everyone! 

Leah-I think it's some kid of Val, it keeps getting taller since I stopped dosing excel. And the fish love getting a nice variety of food. I felt guilty and fed them tons (and did a large water change) because they're going 10 days without food right now, I went home for spring break and left the tank running at school


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2008)

Wow...you get 10 days for Spring break? lol 

I'm sure the fish will be ok though. Is that just plain gravel, btw? Looks nice, and the plants seem to do well in it.


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

Haha, yep! No, it's Eco-Complete. I thought it was gonna be black when I ordered it... :\


----------



## Madam Macaw (Jan 29, 2008)

That is a fantastically lovely tank. Good job.


----------



## RNJ_Punk (Aug 3, 2008)

Really cool scape! Those rocks are really sweet.


----------



## seLki (Aug 9, 2008)

i dont see a krib lol... or the background? haha.. nice tank though looks natural


----------



## CaysE (May 21, 2006)

Very nice... the plant looks like V.americana probably... it's kinda hard to tell, though. The scape looks awesome.


----------

